# Rear end posi rebuild kits?



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

So I picked up a 10bolt rear end with 3:36 ratio from a 72 Chevelle. Paid nothing for it, allegedly has shot spider gears( everything spins but what do I know). Since it has to be redone anyway, does anyone know who makes posi conversion kits I could put in?


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There are several "out there" - Eaton comes immediately to mind. There are others.

Bear


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I've heard that name before, Eaton. It's going to be done "professionally". 


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've purchased a ring and pinion from these guys, great customer service.

Home Page


----------

